# Chocolate Brownie Bundt Cake!



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Cake:..

1 box chocolate cake mix
1 box fudge brownie mix
4 eggs
1 & 1/4 cups water
1 cup oil
Ganache:..

1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 bag (12 oz) semi sweet chocolate morsels
Directions:...
Heat oven to 350 degrees. Prepare a bundt pan with bakers spray or use the butter/flour method.
Combine first five ingredients in a large bowl and whisk for 2 minutes or until lumps are mostly gone.
Pour batter into prepared bundt pan and bake for 50-55 minutes.
When done baking, remove cake and allow to cool in pan for up to five minutes. Carefully turn cake out onto a cooling rack and cool for 30 minutes more.

Ganache:..

Place heavy whipping cream in a large microwave safe bowl and heat for about 2 minutes. You want the cream to be just boiling.
Carefully pour chocolate morsels into cream... it may rise up and bubble and this is ok.
Let sit for 5 minutes. Whisk the chocolate and cream until shiny and smooth, about 1 minute.
Pour over cooled cake and serve.


*************************************************************************************


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CanadiamShe_Wolf-YUMMO!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!Denise


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

denisejh said:


> CanadiamShe_Wolf-YUMMO!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!Denise


yer welcome! :sm24:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Wondered where you were...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Good to see you again! And with a *winner* of a recipe!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds yummie and something I am sure my DH would love. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yum and it's not even fattening.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Yum and it's not even fattening.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> Wondered where you were...


Lately "Life" has a way of really ticking me off and getting all up in my face...."ya feel me"?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Lately "Life" has a way of really ticking me off and getting all up in my face...."ya feel me"?


Feel ya completely. Hope things are on an even keel now.

Keep calm and...

carrion?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Feel ya completely. Hope things are on an even keel now.
> 
> Keep calm and...
> 
> carrion?


It ain't BUT I AM fixin' it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> It ain't BUT I AM fixin' it!


You go, girl! ????


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Yummy, thanks. Love all the pictures, too.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> Yummy, thanks. Love all the pictures, too.


yer very welcome! .....on both counts!


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I'm feelin' it! I agree wholeheartedly. There's so much stupidity in the world.


----------

